# "Home Movies" (adult swim)



## bhorstkotte (Jan 24, 2002)

For the past several weeks, what is reported as "Home Movies" on adult swim has actually been "Aqua Teen Hunger Force" (DirecTivo EPG) - how long do these scheduling snafus typically persist? I'm surprised they still haven't corrected their guide data.


----------



## BSweets (Aug 30, 2004)

My husband was wondering the same thing about Home Movies today too.


----------



## bhorstkotte (Jan 24, 2002)

Looks like they changed their lineup and Home Movies got the boot - also Family Guy and Futurama switches places (which messes up my season passes even more, grumble...)


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

Did they really cancel this show? I just started watching it and I really enjoyed it!


----------



## direwolf20 (Mar 5, 2006)

Adult Swim changes their lineup month, at least, sometimes more often. They are nuts . 

I checked TVGuide.com, and they had the "old" information as well, so I don't blame Tivo . Tvguide also seems to have the wrong info. 

I hope that it gets updated though, Family guy and futurama are great!


----------



## gamera87 (Aug 30, 2004)

Original episodes of Home Movies stopped airing 2 years ago. The first 3 seasons of 4 are on DVD.


----------



## bhorstkotte (Jan 24, 2002)

gamera87 said:


> Original episodes of Home Movies stopped airing 2 years ago.


Yes I know, I was just talking about reruns.



gamera87 said:


> The first 3 seasons of 4 are on DVD.


When Cartoon Network dropped Home Movies, I signed up with netflix - hey I wonder if maybe they have a partnership? ;-)


----------

